# Constipation after Diarrhea - how long to wait?



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout had bad diarrhea after I let him run in the yard a few days ago (he probably ate too many plums that were hiding under my trees). After 4 days of soft-alternating-with-watery poo, I put him on the rice-chicken diet that the vet's office recommended. He's been on that for 2 days and hasn't pooped at all.

Does anyone know how long is too long to wait for that first poo after diarrhea resolves? I was searching the internet and found 1-2 days is normal. But I couldn't find anything that said how long is _too long._

Thanks!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not sure how long you should wait..sorry.. have you tried feeding him canned pumpkin? I Tbsp with each meal should help him become regular.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Eva,

I might try that in the morning. I didn't want to cause rebound diarrhea! Poor guy - he just needs to get some regularity back!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane the pumpkin should help with either problem and I'd give it tonight if you have any. Just remember not to use the pie filling kind - just pure pumpkin. Whenever I've had a bout of the runs, it's always a few days before I work up another one. Tell Scout to leave those nummy plumbs alone or at least savior them next time and not gobble so many at once.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, what's your ratio of chicken to rice? I found that with 50% rice and 50% chicken Kubrick would also become constipated. 2/3 chicken and 1/3 rice is just right, though. Hope Scout feels better soon!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie had a bout of diarrhea after she was spayed. We did the chicken and rice, and it was at least three days before she went again. I remember thinking it was a very long time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

On the third day I would take him for a nice walk to get things moving. As long as he isn't straining or fussing, I think 3 days would be ok. *I'm not a doctor though! Hopefully everything will balance out soon!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Scout pooped this morning! All is well with the world 

We played fetch last night for awhile to get him moving!

Carolina, I was doing probably 2/3 rice + 1/3 chicken. The internet site I read suggested 3/4 rice + 1/4 chicken. But I will definitely keep in mind that more chicken will be less constipating for the future - thanks!

I also read you can use peeled, cubed, boiled potato instead of rice. I did potato the second day, since it was less messy and didn't get stuck in Scout's beard like the rice did - what a gluey mess!

Hubby and I leave this morning for a 2-day getaway.....I didn't want to leave my poor mom with Scout's runny rear!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Good for you Jane - have a wonderful time. MeMe sends hugs to Scout and I'm glad he's all better.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, next time (hopefully there won't be a next time, though!) try 1/2 rice and 1/2 chicken to see how he does and if he's still constipated, then go for the 2/3 chicken 1/3 rice. You just have to try out different amounts to see what works for Scout! 

Oh and have fun with hubby on your getaway!!!!


----------

